# Last min cruise deals...suggestions?



## Carol C (Dec 19, 2014)

What are some websites that offer the best last min cruise deals and especially with either a 55+ discount or no (or very small) singles supplement? TIA!


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 19, 2014)

There's Vacations To Go - http://www.vacationstogo.com/

See links in the left hand column for the 90 day ticker, 55+ Discounts and Singles Discounts


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 19, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> There's Vacations To Go - http://www.vacationstogo.com/
> 
> See links in the left hand column for the 90 day ticker, 55+ Discounts and Singles Discounts



+1  This is our go-to as well.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 19, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> +1  This is our go-to as well.



+ 2 This is our go-to-as well web site.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone..."going to" this site for my friend Pam & will forward to her. TUGgers rock!


----------



## Tfish (Dec 19, 2014)

I like to use Vacationtogo.com to determine where we want to go and then I use that info on Cruisecompete.com where they will bid on your travel.

Mike


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 20, 2014)

*RCCL & Celebrity*

These fliers are usually published on Th or F for specials on Celebrity and Royal Caribbean that are available on Tu of the following week.  

http://www.creative.rccl.com/Sales/Exciting_Deals/XcitingDeals_cel_tues.pdf

http://www.creative.rccl.com/Sales/Royal/Multi_Dest/Special_Offers/rci_sales_event.pdf

I also subscribe for a nominal fee to www.cruisefish.net.  This website allows you to track specific cruises and cabin categories, as well as senior, military and resident pricing. I receive email alerts when prices drop.

Another option is www.seascanner.com which will email price changes on specific cruises you select.  It's a German cruise agency and my alerts are in Euros which isn't always a good indicator of US pricing.

I will never use CruiseCompete again after booking thru an agency supposedly vetted by them that utilized unethical sales tactics.  The agency went bankrupt after we'd paid in full for our cruise but before it had passed payment on to the cruiseline.  Long story but all ended well for us. However, I blame CruiseCompete since that agency was referred by them.


----------



## EZ-ED (Dec 25, 2014)

beejaybeeohio said:


> These fliers are usually published on Th or F for specials onT that are available on Tu of the following week.
> 
> http://www.creative.rccl.com/Sales/Exciting_Deals/XcitingDeals_cel_tues.pdf
> 
> ...



The "Celebrity and Royal Caribbean" links are new to me and I will have to watch them. I do subscribe to cruisefish and use seascanner. As for cruise deals, it has been a couple of years since I found anything that I would consider significant. 

In 2011 I used Cruisecompete to book an New Zealand/Australia 2012 cruise at a rather significant savings. In 2012 I again used Cruise compete to book a 2013 Panama Canal cruise but the saving via the CC travel agent was minor compared to the 2012 trip and like BJB the CC approved TA converted a $5,000 payment to their own use I had to contest the payment via my credit card company and pay the cruiseline myself. I used Cruise Compete once again with minor savings for a Baltic cruise this past Oct and there was no savings over the cruise line fare but did include trip insurance of some dubious value and I monitored my cruise payments very closely. I no longer use cruise compete as the savings and/or benefits offered are not worth it to me.

Your best bet may be to find a large TA discounter (usually located in New York or Florida) that you can trust and try to work them,, but be prepared to do a lot of your own research on ship/stateroom/excursions/addons as the discounters usually don't take the time to help.


----------



## PStreet1 (Dec 28, 2014)

I use Vacations To Go for a "base line discount."  Then, I start shopping in earnest.  I find that generally the added perks from other sites make the bottom line less than Vacations To Go's bottom line.  For example on the cruise we took just after Thanksgiving, the cruise price was the same for Vacations To Go and CruCon.com.  However, CruCon paid our grat., paid for dinner for 2 at Chopps, paid for a spa treatment and gave us $100 on board credit--none of which Vacations To Go offered.  I-Cruise.com beat Vacations To Go and CruCon on the cruise we just took over Christmas with the same kind of extras.

One of the agents told me that they can't beat the cruise company's price, that has to be the same, but they are allowed to do extras.  He also said that when the travel agency has a significantly lower price on the same class of cabin (not the extras, the base-line price), it's because the travel agency actually bought those cabins from the cruise line when the price was significantly lower--for example, when they were first offered or during an early sale.  In that case, since the cabins are theirs to do with as they wish, they can offer them for whatever price they want.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 8, 2015)

beejaybeeohio said:


> These fliers are usually published on Th or F for specials on Celebrity and Royal Caribbean that are available on Tu of the following week.
> 
> http://www.creative.rccl.com/Sales/Exciting_Deals/XcitingDeals_cel_tues.pdf
> 
> ...



How do you subscribe to the flyers for deals on Royal Caribbean that you posted?   thanks


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 9, 2015)

*I'm not subscribed*



Sugarcubesea said:


> How do you subscribe to the flyers for deals on Royal Caribbean that you posted?   thanks



I've bookmarked the links and check them out a few days before Tuesday when the deals are made available.  There may be a way to do so...I'd ask about this on the Royal forum on Cruise Critic. http://boards.cruisecritic.com/forumdisplay.php?f=83


----------



## elaine (Feb 9, 2015)

some NCL ships have single rooms. I know the Epic does. So, you could especially look for those ships to see if they still had studio rooms left without single suppl.


----------

